
Writing a Hyper-V Bridge for Fuzzing: Hypercalls and MDLs - ingve
http://www.alex-ionescu.com/?p=471
======
landr0id
Yesterday my teammate published a blog post on getting started with fuzzing
para-virtualized devices in Hyper-V as well:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/srd/2019/01/28/fuzzing-p...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/srd/2019/01/28/fuzzing-
para-virtualized-devices-in-hyper-v/)

Alex's blog post compliments it very well and both are great reads to get a
better understanding for how Hyper-V works.

